# Sticky Threads



## Gerry (May 30, 2011)

Despite the fact that I've been posting on the Forum for over two years now, I haven't managed to work out the difference between Sticky Threads and Normal Threads. Can anyone enlighten me?

Cheers, 

Gerry


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2011)

Sticky threads are threads that generally have a very high importance or receive multiple posts every day for a long time. For example:

Jokes and Quotes - 86,000 views and 4,800 posts
The Person Below Me - 118,000 views and 12,700 posts

Because these threads receive so much attention, they are made "sticky" to be at the top of each topic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gerry (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation, Thorlifter. They are assigned by the administrators, I assume?


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Yes, only moderators/administrators can set threads to sticky.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe we should clean them up. There are 'sticky' threads that haven't had a post for years now or are closed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats pretty interesting, thanks for explaining that Thorlifter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree Marcel. I have been wanting to do that for quite some time. I just have not gotten around to it lately.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2011)

Just for Adler......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks 

Now I just need to get over this bronchitis.


----------

